# Rollerball sections



## Laurenr (Jan 13, 2015)

I have been making my own, in brass, aluminum, and copper. However, I'm wondering if there is some place to buy rollerball sections? If so what thread pattern might they be. 9x.75 would be most convenient.

Any ideas?

Lauren


----------



## mredburn (Jan 13, 2015)

I know that Exotic carries some the thread is 8.5 x1, 
Exotic Blanks :: Bushings, Bits, Tubes & Parts :: Pen Parts & Supplies
THe golden nib has some also, I believe but not positve they are 10 x1
Pen Kits
RIchard GreenWald has one 
Rolling Ball Front Parts [20101] : Richard L. Greenwald, LLC, Pens, Pens Parts and Photographs


----------



## Bocere1 (Jan 13, 2015)

FP 950
pen brass tubing, button extender, central bushings, clamping bushings, sleeves, tubes, couplers, pushers
Exotic Blanks :: Advanced Pen Making :: The Hardware - Clips, Bands & Nibs
Pen Kits

well some links may be redundant except for the first one


----------



## Laurenr (Jan 13, 2015)

What I had in mind was a metal section that would save me the time of making my own. Something like you might see in a high end kit. Unless something like that is available I will just keep makin' em.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 13, 2015)

Laurenr said:


> What I had in mind was a metal section that would save me the time of making my own. Something like you might see in a high end kit. Unless something like that is available I will just keep makin' em.



Check out the ones that The Golden Nib sells. (Mike gave you the link.)



> Windsor roller ball front section Rhodium. This is an all brass section with plating over the brass. Not a plastic section.


----------

